# 2tes Popup im neuen Popup öffnen



## SwingerLive (21. August 2003)

Hallo

Ich öffne per Javascript ein Popup Fenster. Klappt auch wunderbar,
nur wenn nun ein weiteres Popupfenster öffnen will, dann wird das neue Popup
im ersten Popup aufgerufen.

Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit das zu ändern? So wie ich es jetzt habe, wird ein weiteres Popup Fenster im ersten Popup aufgerufen.

Hier der Java Script:


<head>
<script language="javascript" type="text/javascript">
var win=null;
function NewWindow(mypage,myname,w,h,scroll,pos){
if(pos=="random"){LeftPosition=(screen.width)?Math.floor(Math.random()*(screen.width-w)):100;TopPosition=(screen.height)?Math.floor(Math.random()*((screen.height-h)-75)):100;}
if(pos=="center"){LeftPosition=(screen.width)?(screen.width-w)/2:100;TopPosition=(screen.height)?(screen.height-h)/2:100;}
else if((pos!="center" && pos!="random") || pos==null){LeftPosition=0;TopPosition=00}
settings='width='+w+',height='+h+',top='+TopPosition+',left='+LeftPosition+',scrollbars='+scroll+',location=no,directories=no,status=no,menubar=no,toolbar=no,resizable=yes';
win=window.open(mypage,myname,settings);
if(win.focus){win.focus();}}
// -->
</script>
</head>



<body>
<A HREF=\"./meineseite.php?sec=view&EID=$EID&user_id=$user_id&nick=$nick&passwort=$passwort&userid=$userid&user_name=$fn\" onclick=\"NewWindow(this.href,'PopUp','650','500','yes','left');return false\" onfocus=\"this.blur()\">$fn</a>
</body>



Gruß

Andreas


----------



## Sven Mintel (21. August 2003)

Versuche  mal,für jedes Popup unterschiedliche Namen zu verwenden, also nicht immer 'PopUp' .....von mir aus PopUp2 ....usw.


----------



## ..ooOOipOOoo.. (21. August 2003)

Hoi!

Benutz als Namen _blank

Gruesse

..ooOOipOOoo..


----------



## SwingerLive (22. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fatalus _
> *Versuche  mal,für jedes Popup unterschiedliche Namen zu verwenden, also nicht immer 'PopUp' .....von mir aus PopUp2 ....usw. *



Das Problem ist, dass sich meine Seite aus 3 Teilen zusammensetzt (PHP)
erste Seite= Linkes Menü und obere Leiste, 2te Seite Mittelteil, 3 Seite rechts runter und unterer Abschluß

Den Head Bereich habe ich nur einmal drin, und zwar in der ersten Seite. Von daher ist es so niicht machbar, dass ich einen anderen Fensternamen verwende.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## Sven Mintel (22. August 2003)

Den Fensternamen übergibst du dem Skript doch erst beim Aufruf per onclick.
Du musst  da doch nur bei jedem Aufruf was anderes übergeben


----------



## ..ooOOipOOoo.. (22. August 2003)

Hoi!



> _Original geschrieben von ..ooOOipOOoo.. _
> *Hoi!
> 
> Benutz als [Fenster-]Namen _blank
> ...



Gruesse

..ooOOipOOoo..


----------



## Sven Mintel (22. August 2003)

Das klappt ja wirklich mit   "_blank" ....man  lernt halt nie aus.


----------



## SwingerLive (22. August 2003)

Herzlichen Dank, mit _blank hatte ich das auch immer probiert,
allerdings nur am Zeilenende also nach:  onfocus=\"this.blur()\"
und da gehts ja nicht.. 


Gruß

Andreas


----------

